# Timid inactive rats?



## coreywaters3 (Apr 26, 2013)

My two ratties (both girls) are about six months old, and I've had them since they were two weeks old. Up until about six weeks ago, they would eagerly climb out of their cage when it was time for playtime. But about six weeks ago, I had to travel out of town for a couple days, so a friend of mine, experienced in the rattie ways, rat-sat for me. Ever since then, they have been behaving differently. They seem uncomfortable leaving the cage, and most of the time I have had to pick them up and put them in my sweater because they won't come out. When I've taken them into the bathroom to play, they don't even want to come out of my sweater. Before my friend took care of them, they'd climb into the arm of my sweater and then we'd go to the bathroom and they'd come out and play, but now they won't at all. They only chill in my sweater, and Isabella will come out every few minutes to sit on my shoulder. I don't know what happened and I'm trying to figure it out! Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would say it's possible they're less active because of their age, but I suppose it's possible something traumatic happened while your friend was rat-sitting, though it seems unlikely it would still be an issue six weeks later. Has anything else changed? Their diet? The set-up of their cage? The amount of time you spend with them?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't say what happened but you leaving them was a trauma in itself. On the up side, I've seen similar threads which ended with the rats returning to normal even after a more serious trauma. It just took time.


----------



## coreywaters3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nothing about their environment or diet changed...they seem a little better now, since I've been letting them climb out of their cage themselves (although I don't let them go far). I'm also worried because I have to go on tour in two weeks and they will be staying with someone else for the summer. I hope they will be ok...


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

coreywaters3 said:


> Nothing about their environment or diet changed...they seem a little better now, since I've been letting them climb out of their cage themselves (although I don't let them go far). I'm also worried because I have to go on tour in two weeks and they will be staying with someone else for the summer. I hope they will be ok...


When ever you allow someone else to care for your pets. They won't get the same level of care that you'd give. Sure they'll get food, water, and a clean cage. They might even be taken out for play. Even at that..... It won't be the same. To your rats, this will simply be human/s that are offering the basic needs. 

So, when choosing a person to care for your pets. Make sure your rats have a say so in it as well. Make sure it's a person/s that your rats like and feel comfortable with. Also, make sure the person caring for your rats for the summer "really likes rats". Not just like rats, but "really" likes them and is willing to spend time with them in your absence. 

Since you're talking about a whole Summer.... Choosing the "right" Caretaker is extremely important.


----------



## coreywaters3 (Apr 26, 2013)

Kaliloca said:


> When ever you allow someone else to care for your pets. They won't get the same level of care that you'd give. Sure they'll get food, water, and a clean cage. They might even be taken out for play. Even at that..... It won't be the same. To your rats, this will simply be human/s that are offering the basic needs.
> 
> So, when choosing a person to care for your pets. Make sure your rats have a say so in it as well. Make sure it's a person/s that your rats like and feel comfortable with. Also, make sure the person caring for your rats for the summer "really likes rats". Not just like rats, but "really" likes them and is willing to spend time with them in your absence.
> 
> Since you're talking about a whole Summer.... Choosing the "right" Caretaker is extremely important.


Oh I see. Yeah, the woman who took care of them when I was away that one time was an experienced rat caretaker and really loves them but for some reason they seemed to have a bad reaction to her company...I am still looking for someone who can take them the whole summer and who they will really like. It breaks my heart that they will be away from me all summer but I can't get around it...hopefully I can find someone who will be a good fit.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Well if you are going away in two weeks, start introducing the new caretaker now, if your rats recognize the new caretaker as part of your pack they will be more likely to bond with her based on your introductions.. It will be more like staying with a friend than being dumped on strangers.


----------

